# Concert perfromance of ellingboe's requiem



## mcpus (Jan 22, 2015)

*A CONCERT PERFORMANCE (NEW ORLEANS, LA)*​
***FREE** FEB 23 AT 7PM*​
Manhattan Concert Productions presents Bradley Ellingboe's Requiem with the Cathedral Festival Chorus, members of a professional local orchestra and soloists, under the direction of Ellingboe himself at the historic St. Louis Cathedral in New Orleans.

Don't miss this opportunity to see one of the most exciting and relevant masterworks in recent history.

Tickets are FREE, but please RSVP at this link, where you will also find more information on the event! We are looking forward to sharing a night of great music with you soon!

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/a-concert-performance-new-orleans-la-ellingboes-requiem-w-the-cathedral-festival-chorus-tickets-15301737910


----------

